# Psittacosis/Chlamydia in budgies



## Budgiegirl03 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi all,
I'll give you a quick background first: I've owned budges for six years now. I bred two of my budgies in 2015, and had 10 chicks (over three clutches) and again with different budgies in 2018, and had 9 chicks (over one clutch.. that mum was an over achiever. All the chicks were raised with no problem... and I ended up keeping them all because I couldn't bare think of them in someone else's hands. They all live indoors, spread across two avairies (i'm crazy.. I know!) and they are in a climate controlled room. All of the aviaries are well cleaned etc.

In April this year, suddenly one of my budgies got really sick within a matter of hours, and passed away before I could get her to a vet. The next day, I found another one had died and another was sick. I took the sick one (Squishy... don't judge my budgie names!!) to the avain vet. He prescribed some kind of anti fungal antibiotics and she seemed to perk up a little, but then went down hill again and passed away as well. The day after another budgie passed away in a completely different aviary (they are in the same room but 10 feet away from each other) and another started to get sick. I took the next sick budgie (Skye) to the vet as well and she stayed in the vets overnight and started new antibiotics subcutaneously. They worked for two days and she then also psssed away. A few days later, two more budgies got sick (Cheep and Simon). I took them both to the vets, and finally, the vet worked out what it could be. Psittacosis/Chlamydia. He prescribed some paste stuff for Cheep and Simon and all of the other budgies were treated with the exact same stuff but in powder that was placed in their water dishes (Vetafarm psittavet). Cheep and Simon recovered fully two weeks after treatment, and they were all treated for 48 days as recommended. They finished on Monday of this week. They all seemed happy and healthy, but today I noticed Cheep was getting sick again. I've the first appointment at the vet tomorrow, but I wanted to see - has anyone else had the same experience?? Does it usually come back? I've been madly cleaning their cages for weeks... it's all sparkling! I don't know why it came back. I'm devastated :sad3: :sad3:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the problems you are experiencing is it an avian vet you are seeing? You say the vet worked out what it could be, it is important to know for sure what it is, if it is Psittacosis that is a zoonotic disease and can be passed to humans and you need to take precautions for yourself. I don't know how much you know about the disease but take a look at this article it will give you a lot of information about the disease. https://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Chlamydiosis-New.pdf Please keep us posted on what is happening with your flock.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm sorry to hear about the problems you are experiencing with your budgies.

In reading your post, there were a few things I'm unclear about.

When you bred your birds, hopefully you used individual breeding cages. :fingerx:
This forum does not condone colony breeding due to the inherent risks and dangers.
Additionally, three clutches for one budgie in one year's time is really too many for the health and well being of the adult pair.

How large are your indoor aviaries and how many budgies are in each one? 
It is very important that budgies have enough space and if they are in aviaries and are overcrowded that will contribue to health issues for them.

Chlamydiosis-Psittacosis
Avian Psitticosis

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm so sorry to hear of the problems you've experienced :upset: You've been given great advice above and I agree completely. Be sure to read through the links provided above as well as answer the questions above so we can best advise you :thumbsup:

If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help. Please keep us updated on how things are going! 

We hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## Budgiegirl03 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi all! I'm sorry for the wait back from this post. Unfortunately Cheep passed away on Saturday morning before she could get to the vet. I've decided to get an autopsy so we can guarantee that this is definitely what we are dealing with. I'm still waiting for results - I'll update you when I get them back. I'm heartbroken :upset: All my other budgies seem fine - they are all time so I've been handling them daily and no sign of illness. Maybe Cheep never fully recovered? I know small animals hide illness really well. 

I just read back through my post, and I think because I was so frantic and stressed about my babies, I made a few too many errors. I'll go back through each of your questions (and fix up my errors!). 
Firstly yes, it is an avian vet!  I am aware the risks of the illness, and have taken heaps of precautions myself (and my family had as well!). 

Secondly, yes! All individual breeding cages! I probably should've mentioned that. I read all the risks associated with colony breeding.. and definitely will never support it. Sorry for any misconceptions! I researched for over 12 months before breeding them... I wanted to make sure I was prepared for all situations! Also, I should've mentioned as well that i know three clutches in one year is FAR too many. That was the one thing I wasn't educated about. I believed a friend who has done it for years.. and unfortunately that led to this. I will never breed that many again (I probably won't be breeding budgies again for a long time either - it's more of a hobby and animal loving thing for me!).  

I'm unsure of the exact measurements of the avaries. I'll see if I can find them online or I'll measure them tomorrow - i don't like turning on the lights in the room they are in once they are covered for the night. Currently I have 6 in one and 7 in the other. There is heaps of room though!! 

Thanks all for your help! And again, I'm sorry for my horrible post before this - I'll definitely make things more clear next time!


----------



## Budgiegirl03 (Jun 21, 2019)

The measurements of my aviary are; 2.26 x 1.48 x 2.0m each. I know it's big - we had a sun room type thing when we moved in and we have no use - so we turned it into a bird room. (Don't worry - the windows are shaded and blocked so they can't cook!!!). The aviary was meant for an outdoor aviaries but we just put it inside instead.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for answering the questions! :hug:

Your aviaries are a great size for the number of birds you have in them. I'm SO glad to hear you used individual breeding cages and are aware that three clutches in one year is too many. You've definitely put my mind much more at ease now. 

I'm really sorry to hear Cheep didn't make it and will be very interested in hearing what the Avian Vet's opinion is with regard to the cause of the illness(es).

I'm looking forward to your next post and wish you and your flock all the best!*


----------

